
Transfer.sh – easy file sharing from the command line - GordonS
https://transfer.sh
======
GordonS
I came across this while looking for a file transfer tool to quickly and
easily transfer files to my Raspberry Pi during development.

My first thought was Firefox Send, but unfortunately it doesn't seem to
support use from the command line with curl/wget. It looks like there is an
unofficial command line client, but I want to avoid installing any additional
tools.

transfer.sh is exactly what I need. If I have anything sensitive, I always
have the option of encrypting it first, but the whole thing is OSS, so I could
setup my own server easily enough if I really wanted.

This is a fantastic tool - Firefox Send missing curl/wget support seems to be
a strange ommission.

